# 100mg Tren E Per Week - Worth it?



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Has anyone ran Tren E at 100mg per week? If so, how would you rate it?

I ask as I have some available, but have never ran tren before. For my first time I'd prefer Tren A just because its quick in and out, however I have Tren E available.

It's dosed properly as well, before anyone asks, it's made by a good friend of mine. He runs it at 200mg a week and gets all the sides, hot and sweaty, periodic insomnia, irritability and hot temper/aggression.

I was thinking that if he gets excellent results and plenty of sides at 200mg pw, then I'd expect to see good results, with less sides at 100mg pw.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Personally if you've never ran tren before I definitely wouldn't start by using the long estered version, at least if something goes wrong with tren ace you can just stop and it'll subside in a few days or something


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

squatthis said:


> Has anyone ran Tren E at 100mg per week? If so, how would you rate it?
> 
> I ask as I have some available, but have never ran tren before. For my first time I'd prefer Tren A just because its quick in and out, however I have Tren E available.
> 
> ...


Your mates experiences could be completely different to yours so its nothing to go by really.

Maybe start at 200mg as I doubt you will see that much from 100mg and see how you get on.

200mg is plenty low enough mate.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Your mates experiences could be completely different to yours so its nothing to go by really.
> 
> Maybe start at 200mg as I doubt you will see that much from 100mg and see how you get on.
> 
> 200mg is plenty low enough mate.


Fair enough, I might give it a miss for this time round then and try it when I have tren ace available. I thought with it being a strong compound that 100mg would see some results, and give me an idea whether its something I could handle at higher doses.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

squatthis said:


> Fair enough, I might give it a miss for this time round then and try it when I have tren ace available. I thought with it being a strong compound that 100mg would see some results, and give me an idea whether its something I could handle at higher doses.


tren a and tren e sides can be completely different person to person,

you can start at 100mg and up to 150mg etc see how you get on, if your gear is good quality and everything else is close to spot on there is no reason you wont see some results,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

don1 said:


> tren a and tren e sides can be completely different person to person,
> 
> you can start at 100mg and up to 150mg etc see how you get on, if your gear is good quality and everything else is close to spot on there is no reason you wont see some results,


Tren has the highest rated anabolic androgenic ratio there is so yeah 100 mg should yield results infact  people sometimes only use like 200 mg & still gain loads


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

No, 100mg tren is not worth running on its own or as part of a cycle.

Sure it's a strong compound but its not that strong.

If you are worried about sides start with ace. Although personally I find the sides of be over rated.

Tren will make you, hot, sweaty and a little short of breath. It's like being a fat guy on a warm day sort of uncomfortable but it won't kill you.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I think tren sides are overrated personally but maybe I've just been lucky.

OP is this your first cycle? I presume not. If your running test regardless it certainly wouldn't hurt you to do 100mg of your tren for the first few weeks, maybe up the dosage if your comfortable with the sides etc.

As said tho Ace is preferable just on the off chance it's harsh on you.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. It's not my first cycle, and yes I'm running test.

I worry about the sides as my sleep can be affected quite easily. For example, if I take anavar too late on in the day I get broken sleep all night, keep waking up. This is the side I worry about most as I hate it when my sleep is affected.

I'm still in 2 minds what to do, there seems to be an equal split on here and talking to guys in the gym. Some say its not worth it at that dose, others say it will be mild but there will still be good effects.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. It's not my first cycle, and yes I'm running test.
> 
> I worry about the sides as my sleep can be affected quite easily. For example, if I take anavar too late on in the day I get broken sleep all night, keep waking up. This is the side I worry about most as I hate it when my sleep is affected.
> 
> I'm still in 2 minds what to do, there seems to be an equal split on here and talking to guys in the gym. Some say its not worth it at that dose, others say it will be mild but there will still be good effects.


I used to get terrible paranoia, bad anxiety, very irrational anger, horrific sleep patterns etc in my reccy drugs years....... First time on One Rip 1ml per day and I just sweated and had crazy dreams, sides were almost non existent. About to try E this time, hoping for the same. Suck it and see on a low dose. A huge amount is down to self control I feel, I want to kill everyone I come across regardless, I just choose not to......


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> I used to get terrible paranoia, bad anxiety, very irrational anger, horrific sleep patterns etc in my reccy drugs years....... First time on One Rip 1ml per day and I just sweated and had crazy dreams, sides were almost non existent. About to try E this time, hoping for the same. Suck it and see on a low dose. A huge amount is down to self control I feel, *I want to kill everyone I come across regardless, I just choose not to*......


Hahaha.,.... thats how I am normally. I'm not too worried about the anger/anxiety side of it, as you said, a lot of that is down to self control. It really is just the sleep side that I hate. I mean really hate. I end up angry that I can't sleep, which makes me more unable to sleep, which makes me more angry, and thats without tren :cursing:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Hahaha.,.... thats how I am normally. I'm not too worried about the anger/anxiety side of it, as you said, a lot of that is down to self control. It really is just the sleep side that I hate. I mean really hate. I end up angry that I can't sleep, which makes me more unable to sleep, which makes me more angry, and thats without tren :cursing:


buy some melatonin caps, they should aid the sleep even off tren


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

juggernaut1984 said:


> 200mg minimum surely if you actually want to see visible results from it
> 
> If its your first cycle with it you would have been better going with ace then you could have run a decent dose


I haven't added it in yet, just wanted to gauge opinion on whether it was worth it with what I have to hand.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bigjohnc said:


> No, 100mg tren is not worth running on its own or as part of a cycle.
> 
> Sure it's a strong compound but its not that strong.
> 
> ...


Ran 200 mg tren my first time touching the stuff with 300 mg test I gained profoundly


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

100mg not worth go for 100mg e4d .. there is nothing wrong starting with E if u are a little bitch u might aswell try A for the first time..


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

bigjohnc said:


> No, 100mg tren is not worth running on its own or as part of a cycle.
> 
> Sure it's a strong compound but its not that strong.
> 
> ...


 Agree with that !! Except my BP went through the roof on Tren E ,, I'm fine with Ace ,


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Hahaha.,.... thats how I am normally. I'm not too worried about the anger/anxiety side of it, as you said, a lot of that is down to self control. It really is just the sleep side that I hate. I mean really hate. I end up angry that I can't sleep, which makes me more unable to sleep, which makes me more angry, and thats without tren :cursing:


The heat affected my sleep ever so slightly but not much, nothing a fan can't fix, I didn't bother with a fan btw. People saying 100mg isn't worth it...... Not for gains it's not, 100mg for 4 weeks, see how you feel. If all is good 200mg next 2 weeks, 300mg last 4 maybe.


----------



## renegade79 (Jul 23, 2014)

As said before def stick with tren ace the first couple of runs, you can find your sweet spot with it. You don't want long estered to start off, the sweating and being mr angry you can prob handle, it's the paranoid that messes you up and you'll be stuck with it.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

If it makes any difference, I am cutting. I thought it might help to get that rock hard tren look.


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

Il just put my input in, iv just tried tren for the 1st time, ran tren a at 200mg's pw with test cyp 200mg's pw

with the addition of tren 2 weeks in I was looking very grainy and pumped, felt good, hit cardio became harder so just did low, sweating loads more in the gym and when sleeping. Then in the 5th week I started having really vivid dreams, very realistic and horrible. Felt my mood change that week, was over thinking things, felt a bit depressed, very up and down, anxiety, so dropped it end of 6 weeks. Been over a week since I jabbed tren and dreams are getting better, still sweating and still feeling a bit up and down.

So 200mg's was enough as a test for me. I would use again, if I recover ok id probably just include it for 6weeks in a cycle


----------

